# Smoke Testing DWV



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

What is your procedure for smoke testing DWV systems? Do you cap off all exterior vents before injecting the smoke? Where do you inject from If there are no exterior clean outs in the yard?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Vent stack. I have capped off all other vents but the most remote one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/smoke-test-help-21982/


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys! :thumbsup:
Where do you get yours smoke bombs from?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> Thanks Guys! :thumbsup:
> Where do you get yours smoke bombs from?


Supply house should have them. They are not irritating to some, but you know how sensitive some people are to irritants.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I get mine from Water Products or Winnelson. I always go through the vent.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I've done it both ways, either will work.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have always gone from the vents also, problem is, what to do when roof pitch is too steep. When you reach half a century in age you have realized that you are no longer invincible!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It's always a good idea to notify the local fire dept before you smoke test. When smoke starts pouring out the street clean out and closest manhole, panic can set in and who needs the aggravation of dealing with a pissed off fire captain whose nap you interrupted.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> It's always a good idea to notify the local fire dept before you smoke test. When smoke starts pouring out the street clean out and closest manhole, panic can set in and who needs the aggravation of dealing with a pissed off fire captain whose nap you interrupted.


Our rinky dinky fire dept. likes a little excitment. :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I got a visit from the local fire department early in the summer. I was doing a large remodel. We were cleaning up and my helper was sucking up drywall and sawdust with a large shop vac. It did not have a filter. It filled the air with dust and set off the smoke alarm and notified the alarm company and the FD. It was funny, but the first responders were kinda hateful about it.


----------

